# Early morning workout benefits



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi guys I am considering starting training early morning before work. Only thing is I would have to be up at 430am every morning for a 6 o'clock workout for 45 min's. Then do a days work. Anyone else get up this early to train? Do you feel good for it if you do despite waking up so early?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

f**k getting up at that time

Hope this helped


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Takes some getting used to but it sets you up well for the day IME.

Try it for a few weeks and see how you feel


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

depends what you do at nights as you will need to get to bed early or it could end up counter productive


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Rushed workout, feel like s**t. Stressed to get out and shower before work. No time for food to digest.

Oh yea benefits.........hmmmm


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

work part time


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

james_benjamin said:


> Hi guys I am considering starting training early morning before work. Only thing is I would have to be up at 430am every morning for a 6 o'clock workout for 45 min's. Then do a days work. Anyone else get up this early to train? Do you feel good for it if you do despite waking up so early?


 4:30 am???

I struggled to get out of bed at 10:30 today lol


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

james_benjamin said:


> Hi guys I am considering starting training early morning before work. Only thing is I would have to be up at 430am every morning for a 6 o'clock workout for 45 min's. Then do a days work. Anyone else get up this early to train? Do you feel good for it if you do despite waking up so early?


 Only way I would do this is if I was cutting and did fasted cardio am.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Another wagecuck bites the dust


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

I train at 6am and start work at 8am

main benefit is obviously more time to yourself in the evening......and not having to put up with the endless procession of irritating scrotumz that inhabit the gym from 6pm onwards


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I get up around 4am most days and I'm in the gym around 4.45am.

Been training this way for a couple of years now and to be honest I'd never go back to evening training again.

It takes a while to adjust to putting in maximum effort at that time but once your body and mind are accustomed to it, it's absolutely fine.

The benefits are the gyms pretty quiet, it seems to set me up for the day ahead + I get to go straight home after work and relax. All you can really do is try it for a few weeks and see how you get on.

It is much easier in the summer than winter tho!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Why do you need to get up 90 minutes before you train? I usually train in the morning during the week, but start 30 minutes after I get up. Training at home helps me I guess, but I doubt you live an hour from your gym!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Why do you need to get up 90 minutes before you train? I usually train in the morning during the week, but start 30 minutes after I get up. Training at home helps me I guess, but I doubt you live an hour from your gym!


 Eat, wait haf hour for food to digest whilst showering, pop pre workout orals and get to the gym in time just as everything starts kicking in.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quackerz said:


> Eat, wait haf hour for food to digest whilst showering, pop pre workout orals and get to the gym in time just as everything starts kicking in.


 I'd rather have another hour in bed  . Why shower before training? I just have strong coffee and whey when I first get up. No idea what else you may be referring to  .


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'd rather have another hour in bed  . Why shower before training? I just have strong coffee and whey when I first get up. No idea what else you may be referring to  .


 I like to feel fresh..... plus it gives me something to do. lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quackerz said:


> I like to feel fresh..... plus it gives me something to do. lol


 Crack on, but personally I'm not wasting time, money and resources showering twice!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I've barely trained this year but considering myself training in the morning. Coming home knackered from work can be hard to get motivated

(sorry, no help to your question I know  )


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Crack on, but personally I'm not wasting time, money and resources showering twice!


 Cause your a dirty Fooker


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

safc49 said:


> Coming home knackered from work can be hard to get motivated


 This and the variability of when I might actually get home were why I switched to training in the morning, and I'm not what I'd consider a 'morning person'.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quackerz said:


> Cause your a dirty Fooker


 I'm pretty sure my weights don't care  .


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm pretty sure my weights don't care  .


 Lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> This and the *variability of when I might actually get home* were why I switched to training in the morning, and I'm not what I'd consider a 'morning person'.


 Another good point


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

Usually in the gym by 7, warm up, lift then in the shower at gym by half 8. Little bit later on cardio days.

Definitely a little weaker first thing but really sets me up well for the day. One of the reasons I initially got into lifting was mental health benefits. And a solid routine is a huge help for me on that front.

Takes about a month to get used to it. Also if you can smash in 800 cals by half 6 then a second breakfast at work post work out. Makes hitting cals much easier for me.

As other have said I don't finish work same time, nor could I be f**ked going after work.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

james_benjamin said:


> Hi guys I am considering starting training early morning before work. Only thing is I would have to be up at 430am every morning for a 6 o'clock workout for 45 min's. Then do a days work. Anyone else get up this early to train? Do you feel good for it if you do despite waking up so early?


 Get up, get in the gym, eat, shower and work.

No need to eat beforehand, if bulking eat a decent sized supper.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I couldn't do mornings, I'm probably the most anti-morning person you'll ever meet :lol: Prefer to come home, have a rest and train late at night. Then come home, shower, eat, bed.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Night times - Better blood flow and muscles are loosened up from working etc so you're stronger and more flexible. but there might be an issue if you have hard jobs or whatever, some days you might think fvck it i can't be bothered as you'd be tired so #1 might be opposite if it comes down to this.

Morning - Sets you up for the day, good sense of well being and more awake for the day also it's out of the way if you ever wanted to do something later on.


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Up at 0445. Peanut on toast with a mug of tea. Finish Workout by 0645, quick shower and be at work for 0730. That way I can spend my evenings with the wife and kids. Love training in the mornings plus there's about 6 people in the gym at that time.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I much prefer training in the morning on an empty stomach.

Saves time and hassle.

Empty gym, 1 less shower a day and I find it easier to stay disciplined with food in the day after. It also makes me more productive with work (but that might be the stims still kicking in!)


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I used to do them when i was unemployed but now now they just don't fit in. Though, I prefer morning workouts over evening workouts. I used to feel more focused without the food in my tummy,


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

In the gym now and it's empty much prefer this too evenings.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

I got up at 5:30 every morning a few months ago. Best routine of my life, got to the gym when I was feeling fresh, got to work, and relaxed in the evenings.

Its no harder to get up at 4:30 or 5:30 than it is to get up at 7:30. Just get to bed at the right time, have a nice loud alarm for the first few nights and then after 3-4 days it's easy.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

morning or evening the benefits are negligible, however I would add sleep is a vital part of the recovery and growing process, so if training in the mornings means you are losing hours of sleep then this should be monitored in the long term and may have a negative effect on your results. However if your able to get a solid nights sleep either way then mornings are great for setting up for the day. whatever works is best. when I am travelling for work, I love to train mornings, but when at home I spend that time with my kids and train in the day during lunch or straight from the office.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Funnily enough the busiest time in my small gym is between 6am and 7:30am. Packed to the bloody beams mate. Everyone clearly has the same idea. That Mike O'Hearn character works out at 4am over in Gold's Gym Venice.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

for me the benefits are empty gym so i get control of the stereo, easier to stick to diet, more energy and better sleep and i feel primed for the day.


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm in the gym about 6:30am 4 days a week. 3-5 people in there at that time most of those are doing cardio. Weights area is normally just me!

I train fasted as well except on leg days where I will have something about 30 mins beforehand otherwise I start feeling sick towards the end.

Mentally it gives me a boost and sets me up for the day. I've tried evening training and it's just too busy plus normally can't be bothered after doing 8hrs in work.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

thinking about doing this, sometimes its so rough after work, brain is dead lol

is it better to go fasted or eat something quick?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

MjSingh92 said:


> thinking about doing this, sometimes its so rough after work, brain is dead lol
> 
> is it better to go fasted or eat something quick?


 Provided you're not cutting or doing long workouts I don't see why you'd need food for energy beforehand (muscles should be full of glycogen). Some protein beforehand may have a small positive benefit though, which is why I have whey as well as coffee.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

MjSingh92 said:


> thinking about doing this, sometimes its so rough after work, brain is dead lol
> 
> is it better to go fasted or eat something quick?


 Think eating before hand will be a personal choice

I doubt I'd eat if I begin morning training, just a cup of coffee and hopefully begin lifting 20 minutes after waking

Then relax have my weetos and shake/eggs and watch some King of Queens or everybody loves Raymond


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> Provided you're not cutting or doing long workouts I don't see why you'd need food for energy beforehand (muscles should be full of glycogen). Some protein beforehand may have a small positive benefit though, which is why I have whey as well as coffee.


 Why eat if cutting, is that simply for energy due to lack of calories?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

safc49 said:


> Why eat if cutting, is that simply for energy due to lack of calories?


 I wasn't saying definitely eat if cutting, but if some carbs lead to a more productive workout that could be a good thing in terms of muscle retention.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> I wasn't saying definitely eat if cutting, but if some carbs lead to a more productive workout that could be a good thing in terms of muscle retention.


 yeah i reckon that makes sense. if youre in a deficit and muscles arent full of glycogen either


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Will2309 said:


> Up at 0445. Peanut on toast with a mug of tea. Finish Workout by 0645, quick shower and be at work for 0730. That way I can spend my evenings with the wife and kids. Love training in the mornings plus there's about 6 people in the gym at that time.


 like 5 hours sleep lol, who the f**k can get out of bed at 4:45 everyday? I would be dead on day one


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

GameofThrones said:


> like 5 hours sleep lol, who the f**k can get out of bed at 4:45 everyday? I would be dead on day one


 Not every day mate, f**k that. M/T train W off and Th/Fri train. Sat if I go it will at 0930 and Iam in bed at 10pm so it's nearly 7hrs sleep.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

james_benjamin said:


> Hi guys I am considering starting training early morning before work. Only thing is I would have to be up at 430am every morning for a 6 o'clock workout for 45 min's. Then do a days work. Anyone else get up this early to train? Do you feel good for it if you do despite waking up so early?


 My normal get up is between 4:30 and 5:30 depending on what I've got to do, it sucks for the first few weeks but now i wake up alert and ready to function, be that training, studying, getting the day's tasks out of the way.

For me it just took a while to get into the habit of getting out of bed as soon as the alarm sounds, otherwise if i start snoozing i'm fighting a lost cause.

A nice side effect of getting into this habit is days like tomorrow when i dont set an alarm feel fu**ing wonderful, i'll still wake naturally at maybe 7ish but that extra bit of kip make you feel like superman.


----------



## gazd83 (Aug 8, 2016)

Without doubt I prefer morning workouts, although I am most definitely not a morning person.

I'll wake up, bang a caffeine pill and glass of water then head to the gym. Shower at gym, down a shake en-route to work and then eat some sushi when I'm at the office.

I tend to lose motivation as the day goes on if I plan an evening workout. I can easily find excuses to put them off.

I'm lucky that I work for myself so I don't need to be up at 6am, but next year that is my aim!


----------

